# Give it to me Boyos (Pics included)



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Heyo boyos, @Afrikancel rated me a 2/10 PSL. Which is fair enough, but it got me wondering. I posted my pics on the Rating forums when it first started, didnt get many replies, so I'll post them here. Only have a few pics but do what ya can.

I dont rlly post body and face in the same pic to reduce doxxing chances.

Try to give me an actual numerical rating /10 PSL. And what I can improve on.

Been gymcelling since May. Going on roids by the end of November. (Yes, I know I have no business using them, I dont

17/6'1/Half-White&Indian/75Kgs


















What to Improve @Nibba @11gaijin @Tricky @x69. Ya'll never told me what to improve on ?. Like surgeries in 5 years maybe? Idk tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 12, 2018)

fix the pics


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> fix the pics


This. I can't remember rating you. Dm me


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> This. I can't remember rating you. Dm me



oh shit wait. No Im the curry guy


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> This. I can't remember rating you. Dm me


I think you rated him 4/10...-2 for being indian


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

That is


Curious0 said:


> I think you rated him 4/10...-2 for being indian


 Good for an indian.

Most indians are 3/10 or below. 4 is above average for an indian


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> fix the pics



Okay there, I fixed it


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

4/10.

If you were white you would be 7/10 
Ur only 50% indian but you look 100% indian.

Potent ethnic genes.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> 4/10.
> 
> If you were white you would be 7/10
> Ur only 50% indian but you look 100% indian.
> ...



Idk Hydroquinone-maxx or someshit then init


----------



## Tricky (Oct 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Heyo boyos, @Afrikancel rated me a 2/10 PSL. Which is fair enough, but it got me wondering. I posted my pics on the Rating forums when it first started, didnt get many replies, so I'll post them here. Only have a few pics but do what ya can.
> 
> I dont rlly post body and face in the same pic to reduce doxxing chances.
> 
> ...



You've got a weak jaw, and your dark hair/eye combo doesn't do you any favors. Either make the hair lighter, or make the eyes lighter.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk Hydroquinone-maxx or someshit then init



It's banned in his country


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You've got a weak jaw, and your dark hair/eye combo doesn't do you any favors. Either make the hair lighter, or make the eyes lighter.



How does one go about making their hair lighter? Like sorry if thats a stupid question


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How does one go about making their hair lighter? Like sorry if thats a stupid question


Don't make your hair lighter. Black hair is the best for a man since it accentuates the face. Light hair wouldn't fit your skin colour anyways. 
Make your eyes lighter. Brilliant blue contact lenses in combination with darkish skin and dark hair will look amazing.

I'd rate you 6.5/10 in normie scale. (don't know how to rate in PSL scale lol)


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Don't make your hair lighter. Black hair is the best for a man since it accentuates the face. Light hair wouldn't fit your skin colour anyways.
> Make your eyes lighter. Brilliant blue contact lenses in combination with darkish skin and dark hair will look amazing.
> 
> I'd rate you 6.5/10 in normie scale. (don't know how to rate in PSL scale lol)


You forgot to -3 for indian race. Racepill is *brutal.*
a white 5/10 would mog him *easy*


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> You forgot to -3 for indian race. Racepill is *brutal.*
> a white 5/10 would mog him *easy*



Is it really -3 for Indian race ??


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> You forgot to -3 for indian race. Racepill is *brutal.*
> a white 5/10 would mog him *easy*


Why? He's lightskin indian, not darkskin. He looks more like an arab than indian to me. Arabs have a high SMV in some western countries. They are the equivalent of black people in America. -1 at max.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Is it really -3 for Indian race ??


Yes. Race is okay when you go to extremes (white and black) anything in the middle fills no niche. Ill show you the race penalties.

White =0 penalty
Black (african american) =-1 (BBC/hip hop game is legit)
Black (african), arab, latino, eastern slavic, polynesian (jason momao may reduce penaltyo to 1 in 2019)= -2
Curry, asian= -3
Abo = instant 0


----------



## treedude (Oct 12, 2018)

Large indian eyes
It's like a new born baby

If u were full white plus 2 points.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

treedude said:


> Large indian eyes
> It's like a new born baby



Anime tings tho ????‍♂️


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Why? He's lightskin indian, not darkskin. He looks more like an arab than indian to me. Arabs have a high SMV in some western countries. They are the equivalent of black people in America. -1 at max.


I dont make the rules.
-1 suggests that he is on the level of african american fame. There is a blacked category. There is no CURRIED category


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> I dont make the rules.
> -1 suggests that he is on the level of african american fame. There is a blacked category. There is no CURRIED category





Curious0 said:


> Why? He's lightskin indian, not darkskin. He looks more like an arab than indian to me. Arabs have a high SMV in some western countries. They are the equivalent of black people in America. -1 at max.



Tbh my name is Habib so I do often get put in the Arab catagory


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

Better arab than curry. Run oilgame


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Tbh my name is Habib so I do often get put in the Arab catagory


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 12, 2018)

You don't need roids
Already good enough to bang based purely on clavicle to hip ratio

face is 6-6.5/10 as far as bone structure is concerned


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> You don't need roids
> Already good enough to bang based purely on clavicle to hip ratio
> 
> face is 6-6.5/10 as far as bone structure is concerned



Yesh but why not make it better


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 12, 2018)

you look like my pakistani friend


----------



## GAY (Oct 12, 2018)

6-7/10(if you want to go for curry girls)

3-4/10(if you want to go for non curry girls)


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Oct 12, 2018)

you could maybe get 2/10 white girl if your lucky its no over yet bro


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Oct 12, 2018)

I'd say your cheeks are a bit too hollow but that's about it, though, absolute Chadpreet.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How does one go about making their hair lighter? Like sorry if thats a stupid question



Hair dye. Chicks use it all the time


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Oct 12, 2018)

you look good


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Heyo boyos, @Afrikancel rated me a 2/10 PSL. Which is fair enough, but it got me wondering. I posted my pics on the Rating forums when it first started, didnt get many replies, so I'll post them here. Only have a few pics but do what ya can.
> 
> I dont rlly post body and face in the same pic to reduce doxxing chances.
> 
> ...


You mog all the indian friends i had in hs to oblivion. If you want to date attractive curry girls it should be no problem. You're definitely a 7 then. If you want to date white girls you come down to a 5.


----------



## Zadig (Oct 13, 2018)

Jinder Machad.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 13, 2018)

5.5 PSL


----------



## VST (Oct 21, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Yes. Race is okay when you go to extremes (white and black) anything in the middle fills no niche. Ill show you the race penalties.
> 
> White =0 penalty
> Black (african american) =-1 (BBC/hip hop game is legit)
> ...



>Eastern Slavic
Do you mean just east slavs so Belarusians/Ukrainians/Russians?
Or does that include all slavs, Poles, Czechs, russians, serbs etc.?


----------



## Sodoku (Oct 21, 2018)

OVER.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 21, 2018)

VST said:


> >Eastern Slavic
> Do you mean just east slavs so Belarusians/Ukrainians/Russians?
> Or does that include all slavs, Poles, Czechs, russians, serbs etc.?



That pentalty system of his is bullshit, forget about it tbh


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 21, 2018)

Racepill is brutal. You are a 4/10 at best sorry man. A white 4/10 would mog you easily simply by being white.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> That pentalty system of his is bullshit, forget about it tbh


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 22, 2018)

bug eyes+ethnic=big failo
Start squinting and skin bleaching boyo


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 22, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Racepill is brutal. You are a 4/10 at best sorry man. A white 4/10 would mog you easily simply by being white.



So 4/10s get teen love, IOIs and teen pussy? 
5 out of the last 6 chicks I been involved with were white too ??‍♂️

4/10s dont get that shit


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 22, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> So 4/10s get teen love, IOIs and teen pussy?
> 5 out of the last 6 chicks I been involved with were white too ??‍♂️
> 
> 4/10s dont get that shit


Anomaly


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 22, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Anomaly



Happens again and again tho ??‍♂️

My school went on a feild trip like last week. And this one white foid at my table had a boyfriend but kept flirting. (Laughing at everything I said, rubbing my leg, facing me, asking for social medias). I dismissed it, but when she left the table everyone was like "Can you not see shes flirting mate?"

4/10 disproved by real life experiences ??‍♂️


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Oct 22, 2018)

Chadpreet.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Oct 22, 2018)

Blue color contacts
Undereye fillers
Something to lower your eyebrows
Grow some stubble
Maybe dye the tips of your hair blonde like trendy guys with clickbait YouTube channels. Not necessary tho. Black hair is good on ethnics
Neck exercises and overall muscles.. but neck is crucial


----------



## dogtown (Oct 22, 2018)

5


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Happens again and again tho ??‍♂️
> 
> My school went on a feild trip like last week. And this one white foid at my table had a boyfriend but kept flirting. (Laughing at everything I said, rubbing my leg, facing me, asking for social medias). I dismissed it, but when she left the table everyone was like "Can you not see shes flirting mate?"
> 
> 4/10 disproved by real life experiences ??‍♂️



The system @Afrikancel uses is downright retarded. Ratings cannot be changed, they have to be objective. If there are "penalties" then that specific rating system is inherently flawed because it becomes subjective. You're a PSL 6 according to his original rating. If women dismiss you because of your skin color, that does not make you a 4/10 because of a "-2 penalty," it just means you are not attractive to those women, but overall it should not impact the rating. I'd rate you 5/9.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The system @Afrikancel uses is downright retarded. Ratings cannot be changed, they have to be objective. If there are "penalties" then that specific rating system is inherently flawed because it becomes subjective. You're a PSL 6 according to his original rating. If women dismiss you because of your skin color, that does not make you a 4/10 because of a "-2 penalty," it just means you are not attractive to those women, but overall it should not impact the rating. I'd rate you 5/9.


Tell that to Abo's, albino's lol. Skin color is important


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 31, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Tell that to Abo's, albino's lol. Skin color is important



More like skin complexity is important. And thats a slightly different think tbh


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 31, 2018)

You look sick in the first pic,you don't even look curry so that's a huge benefit.
I'd rate 5.75-6/10.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Oct 31, 2018)

LOL wtf, did you just say you were half white?


----------



## babyfaceframecel (Oct 31, 2018)

10/10 hair genetics


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> You look sick in the first pic,you don't even look curry so that's a huge benefit.
> I'd rate 5.75-6/10.



Oh okay ???


ZUZZCEL said:


> LOL wtf, did you just say you were half white?



Yh on my dad's side


babyfaceframecel said:


> 10/10 hair genetics



Thanks brooo my mom's side of the family was Sikh ????‍♂️??‍♂️


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Tell that to Abo's, albino's lol. Skin color is important


It's not important at all. I saw a black albino a few days ago with a white woman.


----------



## Mango (Nov 1, 2018)

absolutely horrendous pheno and bad eye area. everything else is fine


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 1, 2018)

Being indian is close to death sentence to inceldom if your in US. If your in India you are lucky


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Being indian is close to death sentence to inceldom if your in US. If your in India you are lucky



UK, not a big deal being curry here as long as you're in one of the major cities. London, Mamchester, Birmingham ect ect


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 1, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Yes. Race is okay when you go to extremes (white and black) anything in the middle fills no niche. Ill show you the race penalties.
> 
> White =0 penalty
> Black (african american) =-1 (BBC/hip hop game is legit)
> ...



I'm slavic and like half the people here that are 18-30 basically have no distinct features separating them from whites lol, ur system's bs.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


>


Lol you have T-rex legs like me


----------



## Nibba (Nov 1, 2018)

There's really nothing you can do non surgically except neck training.

Get rhino and you're good


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Lol you have T-rex legs like me


I feel you too


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I feel you too


a V shaped body is better than X right? the worst one is a upside down Y


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> a V shaped body is better than X right? the worst one is a upside down Y


well, I'm a block theory apologist so a V taper isn't the best, being a wide block is


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Lol you have T-rex legs like me



What does that mean lol?


Felix97 said:


> a V shaped body is better than X right? the worst one is a upside down Y



Nah, tbh X is better than V. 

Looks at every Mr. Olympia ever, all of them heavy X frames. 

H or upside down Y frame is the worst possible frame for asthetics. 

@averageblokecel is an H frame


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What does that mean lol?


Massive legs


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah, tbh X is better than V.
> 
> Looks at every Mr. Olympia ever, all of them heavy X frames.


I think the same tbh, dunno if girls would agree with us


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Massive legs
> 
> I think the same tbh, dunno if girls would agree with us



I mean my legs are literally sticks ??

I've done maybe 10 leg days in my life, never squat or deadlift b4


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I've done maybe 10 leg days in my life, never squat or deadlift b4


Jfl me too and they still look big compared to my hips/waist


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> I think the same tbh, dunno if girls would agree with us


girls don't want V or Xs, they would choose a wide H (block) anytime


Felix97 said:


> Jfl me too and they still look big compared to my hips/waist


mine are 2 pillars


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> girls don't want V or Xs, they would choose a wide H (block) anytime
> 
> mine are 2 pillars



@Tricky @Nibba @battlefieldincel @jefferson @ZyzzReincarnate 

Can somebody tell this guy that Block frames are not better than V-tapers, im running out of ways to explain this.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> @Tricky @Nibba @battlefieldincel @jefferson @ZyzzReincarnate
> 
> Can somebody tell this guy that Block frames are not better than V-tapers, im running out of ways to explain this.


He has to be trolling, there‘s no way he‘s being serious about it


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> @Tricky @Nibba @battlefieldincel @jefferson @ZyzzReincarnate
> 
> Can somebody tell this guy that Block frames are not better than V-tapers, im running out of ways to explain this.


when have I quoted you?


Felix97 said:


> He has to be trolling, there‘s no way he‘s being serious about it


I'm dead serious

Girls want WIDE; wide palate, shoulders, waist, arm, face, everything. A V-taper is only wide shoulders, it is aesthetic nonetheless however very inefficient when fighting, narrow waist is for women. A wide block has both wide shoulders and a wide waist, is a block and the wider the block the better. Not only is the wide block attractive to women, it is also better for fighting which translates into more attractive.

Wide block beats V-taper anyday. What the imbecile curry can't understand is that I'm not a wide block yet, I'm a block, not a wide block. Wider v-taper beats narrower block smv-wise, however the block is more prone to win the fight

Needs to e more dumbed down?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

Wtf is that status you bragger? You just qualified yourself for a averageblokecelmaxxing guide


----------



## Nibba (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> @Tricky @Nibba @battlefieldincel @jefferson @ZyzzReincarnate
> 
> Can somebody tell this guy that Block frames are not better than V-tapers, im running out of ways to explain this.


Depends on what you mean by better

V tapers= aesthetics
Block= fighting


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 3059
> 
> Wtf is that status you bragger? You just qualified yourself for a averageblokecelmaxxing guide


I'm one of the least (if any at all) bragger users here, but that needed to be stated


Nibba said:


> Depends on what you mean by better
> 
> V tapers= aesthetics
> Block= fighting


what he doesn't seems to understand is that a wide block beats a v-taper any day, not your usual block (girls wise)


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I'm one of the least (if any at all) bragger users here, but that needed to be stated
> 
> what he doesn't seems to understand is that a wide block beats a v-taper any day, not your usual block (girls wise)



wide block doesnt beat a v-taper.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> A wide block has both wide shoulders and a wide waist, is a block and the wider the block the better.


lmfao at that sentence.. @Nibba that illustrates u somewhat.
jfl if ur not blockmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Girls want WIDE; wide palate, shoulders, waist, arm, face, everything. A V-taper is only wide shoulders, it is aesthetic nonetheless however very inefficient when fighting, narrow waist is for women. A wide block has both wide shoulders and a wide waist, is a block and the wider the block the better. Not only is the wide block attractive to women, it is also better for fighting which translates into more attractive.
> 
> Wide block beats V-taper anyday. What the imbecile curry can't understand is that I'm not a wide block yet, I'm a block, not a wide block. Wider v-taper beats narrower block smv-wise, however the block is more prone to win the fight


Coping hard lmaoo, what foid cares about fighting skills


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> wide block doesnt beat a v-taper.





Felix97 said:


> Coping hard lmaoo


k then, I'll just keep seeing all my friends who are wide beasts (and far from being a V or an X) mogging hard all the V tapers I know

@Felix97 how is it coping? tell me one things that girls don't want wide in men (apart from hips, which isn't bad if you have wide waist and shoulders to complement with)


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Coping hard lmaoo, what foid cares about fighting skills



The only people who care about fighting skills are men lol, women dont give a fuck in 2018. 

If women were so flustered by strong, block-framed men, then why are 90% of fitness models V or X frame? Why are UFC and Boxing matches filled with 20 year old drunk men and not scores of horny women? 84% of UFC viewers are men JFL.


averageblokecel said:


> k then, I'll just keep seeing all my friends who are wide beasts (and far from being a V or an X) mogging hard all the V tapers I know
> 
> @Felix97 how is it coping? tell me one things that girls don't want wide in men (apart from hips, which isn't bad if you have wide waist and shoulders to complement with)



Lol, every woman there is? 

Why do you think your Incel Theory is gonna change what acctually happens in the real world. 

Yh, if you gymaxx a Block frame u can still be a gl and desired by women, but you'd be better if you had a Blocm Frame. 

Experiences of Framechads like Me, @Nibba and @ZyzzReincarnate > You're incel theory and copes. We're all 1.75 Shoulder:width ratio or above lol.


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> what foid cares about fighting skills


guess what boy? a block beats a v-taper any day fighting wise


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> guess what boy? a block beats a v-taper any day fighting wise



Yh sure, and nobody cares. (Esp women).


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh sure, and nobody cares. (Esp women).


women do care, you are the one coping here boy


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> guess what boy? a block beats a v-taper any day fighting wise


I didn’t deny that, it‘s true, but girls don‘t give a flying fuck about fighting abilities. There are countless studies which proved that foids find the V taper in men the most appealing. Look em up.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> women do care, you are the one coping here boy



No... they dont...


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> I didn’t deny that, it‘s true, but girls don‘t give a flying fuck about fighting abilities. There are countless studies which proved that foids find the V taper in men the most appealing. Look em up.


More appealing than your average womanly soycuck man of today, with wide hips and narrow shoulders (due to estrogen being EVERYWHERE)

But believe when I say, if you put a v-taper with 22" bideltoid next to a block with 22" bideltoid, women will choose the block because it's stronger, wider, bigger, manlier. I'm not saying that women will choose a narrow block over a wide v-taper, I'm saying that when matched against each other in same conditions, block trumps v-taper


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> More appealing than your average womanly soycuck man of today, with wide hips and narrow shoulders (due to estrogen being EVERYWHERE)
> 
> But believe when I say, if you put a v-taper with 22" bideltoid next to a block with 22" bideltoid, women will choose the block because it's stronger, wider, bigger, manlier. I'm not saying that women will choose a narrow block over a wide v-taper, I'm saying that when matched against each other in same conditions, block trumps v-taper



No, they wouldnt. Cope. If anything a 21" bidletoid v-taper will mog a 22" block frame because it LOOKS wider. Girls want wide shoulders, they dont want a wide waist. V-taper > block frame not because it has a narrow waist, but because it makes the shoulders look wider. Wider waist is not only irrelevant, but makes the shoulders look narrower. Even if a block frame is better for fighting, in the dim mind of a woman who really doesnt know anything, the V-taper would win. Not to mention, look at every superhero movie, all of them have V-tapers, thats social conditioning. Its about proportions, not nessesarily magnitude.


----------



## Deltoid (Nov 1, 2018)

V taper looks much better imo.


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruh just fix everything and you will be pretty good looking


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 1, 2018)

gaytoven said:


> Bruh just fix everything and you will be pretty good looking



Lol, fix everything


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, fix everything


Brutal fix pill


----------



## King (Nov 6, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Nibba (Nov 6, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Coping hard lmaoo, what foid cares about fighting skills


Only it ogremaxing FELIX

When is zyzzreincarnate maxing coming out


----------



## ethnicel (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk Hydroquinone-maxx or someshit then init



The main problem with Indians is that all of them want to become whites. Some Indians are closely related to black people from Africa. Your skin color and face resembles good looking blacks. Also you have a big and muscular frame that most Indians don't have. You should try to become a tyrone instead of a white chad. If you become white you will become an ugly white, but if you become a black you will become a solid tyrone. Be darker, make your hair curly, lift more, get some tattoos, you will slay like crazy.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)

Your dark under eyes here ruin you


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 19746
> 
> Your dark under eyes here ruin you



Another high IQ analysis tbh


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 19746
> 
> Your dark under eyes here ruin you



Oh shit ur right

How do I get rid of those...


ethnicel said:


> The main problem with Indians is that all of them want to become whites. Some Indians are closely related to black people from Africa. Your skin color and face resembles good looking blacks. Also you have a big and muscular frame that most Indians don't have. You should try to become a tyrone instead of a white chad. If you become white you will become an ugly white, but if you become a black you will become a solid tyrone. Be darker, make your hair curly, lift more, get some tattoos, you will slay like crazy.



I havent heard from you in ages mate!

Where tf u been?!


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

it's ogre


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 10, 2019)

I should post newer pics soon tbh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 19746
> 
> Your dark under eyes here ruin you


I have that too cuz I just don't sleep enough


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Heyo boyos, @Afrikancel rated me a 2/10 PSL. Which is fair enough, but it got me wondering. I posted my pics on the Rating forums when it first started, didnt get many replies, so I'll post them here. Only have a few pics but do what ya can.
> 
> I dont rlly post body and face in the same pic to reduce doxxing chances.
> 
> ...




pretty good looking. 7


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 10, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> oretty good looking. 7



I still dont like you


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> oretty good looking. 7


would you smash him if he offered himself ?


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I still dont like you



Its ok.


badromance said:


> would you smash him if he offered himself ?



no tbh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I still dont like you


He doesn't even like himself


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 10, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I still dont like you


Imagine if you had a protruding brow and orbitals, aswell as under eye, you'ld mog the whole forum into o b l i v i on


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

btw you are not white at all @Intel.Imperitive


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He doesn't even like himself



I like myself a lot. Insecurity is temporary.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> btw you are not white at all @Intel.Imperitive


he didnt say he's white u horsefaced cuckold, he said he's half white/half indian, meaning his parents are white and indian respectively


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> he didnt say he's white u horsefaced cuckold, he said he's half white/half indian, meaning his parents are white and indian respectively


stfu bitch
i misread it
i mog you so hard,22 yo faggot flexing here
pussy irl 
manlet
suck my dick 
stop replying to me bitch
d E STR YEd Fu ture chad LITE


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> stfu bitch
> i misread it
> i mog you so hard,22 yo faggot flexing here
> pussy irl
> ...


How was the mall tonight with @dotacel


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> How was the mall tonight with @dotacel


he is high inhib,won't meet irl,we live 3 km away


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> he is high inhib,won't meet irl,we live 3 km away


ne e u skopje


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> ne e u skopje


checking looksmax before school,GO ER rn it's over


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> he is high inhib,won't meet irl,we live 3 km away


I don't want to meet up with any of these forum weirdos either. Except for like 4 people maybe


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

znam


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> znam


GG Rj


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> stfu bitch
> i misread it
> i mog you so hard,22 yo faggot flexing here
> pussy irl
> ...


u mog me? JFL


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I don't want to meet up with any of these forum weirdos either. Except for like 4 people maybe


you don't want to meet with me bro ? 
@HailToTheKing Irl when you high inhib pussy


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> u mog me? JFL


do you have a pic

you must be deformed if he mogs you


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> u mog me? JFL


thats right i mog you
who tf are you even tbh


bolgin said:


> do you have a pic


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> you don't want to meet with me bro ?
> @HailToTheKing Irl when you high inhib pussy


ela kaj mene u skolo


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> do you have a pic
> 
> you must be deformed if he mogs you


i thought u were on my side 


HailToTheKing said:


> ela kaj mene u skolo


deka ? jas sum na fakultet u 11


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

his skin is looking better psl 5-5.5


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

@future chadlite I MOG YOU,GIVE UP SON


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> i thought u were on my side
> 
> deka ? jas sum na fakultet u 11


od 9 mi pocinja golem odmor, ako si da doagjas kazi ke ti dm-nam koe skolo


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 19764
> 
> his skin is looking better psl 5-5.5





HailToTheKing said:


> od 9 mi pocinja golem odmor, ako si da doagjas kazi ke ti dm-nam koe skolo


no,posle skolo moze ke odame ke prosetame 4 fun,ama mn si high inhib nema nisto


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> you don't want to meet with me bro ?
> @HailToTheKing Irl when you high inhib pussy


Maybe ur one of the 4


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

ke ti pisam utre ili vecer @HailToTheKing


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

badromance said:


> ama mn si high inhib nema nisto


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 10, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 19764
> 
> his skin is looking better psl 5-5.5


HE'S ACTUALLY FALLING FOR IT THINKING HE'S PSL 5.5, psl 5.5 is the equivalent to a 7 irl,


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 10, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> HE'S ACTUALLY FALLING FOR IT THINKING HE'S PSL 5.5, psl 5.5 is the equivalent to a 7 irl,


He has height halo


badromance said:


> checking looksmax before school,GO ER rn it's over


ti si kisnel tuka cela nokj, mene mi vikas deka e over


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> He has height halo
> 
> ti si kisnel tuka cela nokj, mene mi vikas deka e over


cant sleep,ama ke si go upraam sleep schedule od utre 


future chadlite said:


> HE'S ACTUALLY FALLING FOR IT THINKING HE'S PSL 5.5, psl 5.5 is the equivalent to a 7 irl,


stop using CAPS,i mog you,im low inhib NT and i have an actual status IRL,known by many many people,coaches,former teammates andwhat not,unlike most of you here


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Imagine if you had a protruding brow and orbitals, aswell as under eye, you'ld mog the whole forum into o b l i v i on



Imma focus on reducing my dark cycles. That will help under-eye-support not look so bad perhaps.

Cant do much about Orbitals or Brow ridge tho JFL.


badromance said:


> cant sleep,ama ke si go upraam sleep schedule od utre
> 
> stop using CAPS,i mog you,im low inhib NT and i have an actual status IRL,known by many many people,coaches,former teammates andwhat not,unlike most of you here



I seen his pics, you dont mog him lol.

Just being honest


----------



## Kenma (Feb 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 19764
> 
> his skin is looking better psl 5-5.5


Too bad about the eyelid exposure


----------



## bolgin (Feb 11, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Too bad about the eyelid exposure
> View attachment 19769



he looks like a transexual rn??


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 11, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Too bad about the eyelid exposure
> View attachment 19769


It's over


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice hollow cheeks 6


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I don't want to meet up with any of these forum weirdos either. Except for like 4 people maybe


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 11, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Hair dye. Chicks use it all the time


Jesus. It's bleach, not dye. It's possible to bleach hair with lemon juice. Just spray it on wet hair and expose the hair to heat (sunlight, blow dryer, sauna).


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Jesus. It's bleach, not dye. It's possible to bleach hair with lemon juice. Just spray it on wet hair and expose the hair to heat (sunlight, blow dryer, sauna).



what does bleaching hair do?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> mogs me



ogre


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> what does bleaching hair do?


Dye = Darker or different color
Bleach = Lighter shade


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Dye = Darker or different color
> Bleach = Lighter shade



But my hair is black... So bleaching will just make it grey


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> But my hair is black... So bleaching will just make it grey


no, itll make it brown, there is no black hair, its just a very very dark brown


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> no, itll make it brown, there is no black hair, its just a very very dark brown



I think Black hair is better for me init


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I think Black hair is better for me init


yeah, black hair is always better and aesthetic, especially when wet


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> But my hair is black... So bleaching will just make it grey





future chadlite said:


> no, itll make it brown, there is no black hair, its just a very very dark brown


Bleaching it will actually make it orange-ish. I did it myself a couple of years ago. Used no toners. Looked horrendous.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bleaching it will actually make it orange-ish. I did it myself a couple of years ago. Used no toners. Looked horrendous.


ting i will never change is hair color, id get called out, u know how ethnics are, same with contacts or nose,


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> ting i will never change is hair color, id get called out, u know how ethnics are, same with contacts or nose,


High IQ. This Moroccan dude that lives a street behind me said "You are an embarrassment for doing that."


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> High IQ. This Moroccan dude that lives a street behind me said "You are an embarrassment for doing that."



Me and Future Chadlite live near eachother tbh tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Me and Future Chadlite live near eachother tbh tbh


Fuaaark, you should get together sometime and sunnahmaxx tbhtbh.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 19764
> 
> his skin is looking better psl 5-5.5


How is this possibly psl 5?


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> How is this possibly psl 5?


I’m fucking 5 psl. Ur right the people here got lower standards then before


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> How is this possibly psl 5?



3 psl tbh


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

4/10


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

Cry for me dogs


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Autist said:


> 4/10



Explain y in ur opinion im 4/10


----------



## Nibba (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Explain y in ur opinion im 4/10



View attachment POGobGE.jpg
this is why


----------



## Kenma (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Explain y in ur opinion im 4/10


I'll tell you mine
4/10, downgrade from 5.5/10 due to Curry penalty


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Explain y in ur opinion im 4/10


Change my opinion to average.
+Hollow cheeks
+6'1
+decent frame
+Thick eye brows
+Lower third isn't bad
-bug eyes failo you ngl
You look best in #1


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m fucking 5 psl. Ur right the people here got lower standards then before


UR PSL 5?, jfl at u being psl 5, @Intel.Imperitive is atleast 2 points higher than u and he's not psl 7, ur like a psl 3.5


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

l


future chadlite said:


> UR PSL 5?, jfl at u being psl 5, @Intel.Imperitive is atleast 2 points higher than u and he's not psl 7, ur like a psl 3.5


what psl are you then sir


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> UR PSL 5?, jfl at u being psl 5, @Intel.Imperitive is atleast 2 points higher than u and he's not psl 7, ur like a psl 3.5


Ik ur being biased cuck you pasty piece of shit.


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

Another mog battle?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

Autist said:


> Another mog battle?


The battle of the curries. Place your spicy bets!


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

Phad said:


> Ik ur being biased cuck you pasty piece of shit.


not even close to him jfl, your face looks so off and weird, your nose is wider than ur mouth and u look punchable af


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Kenma said:


> I'll tell you mine
> 4/10, downgrade from 5.5/10 due to Curry penalty



No such thing man believe me ?


Autist said:


> Change my opinion to average.
> +Hollow cheeks
> +6'1
> +decent frame
> ...



Thats good, considering it includes ur rubbish Curry penalty ??


Phad said:


> Ik ur being biased cuck you pasty piece of shit.



so what u think my PSL is and what do you think yours is?


Phad said:


> Ik ur being biased cuck you pasty piece of shit.



Ur the same height

Have worse frame

have worse hallow cheeks

have worse hair

have worse nose

have even more failo eyes (Idk how tbh)

You have a better beard tho

Idk its not up to me, obviously I'm biased.


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No such thing man believe me ?
> 
> 
> Thats good, considering it includes ur rubbish Curry penalty ??
> ...



I’m taller, ur only .5 inches wider than me in shoulders if ur still 20.5, ur cheek makes u look ur holding in a shit, no u don’t have better hair than me, yea I got a worse nose, yea I got worse eyes


future chadlite said:


> not even close to him jfl, your face looks so off and weird, your nose is wider than ur mouth and u look punchable af


I would rock ur shit


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m taller, ur only .5 inches wider than me in shoulders if ur still 20.5, ur cheek makes u look ur holding in a shit, no u don’t have better hair than me, yea I got a worse nose, yea I got worse eyes
> 
> I would rock ur shit



Even if you has the same shoulders, I have a 12" waist and I know you dont have that. Your hallow cheeks look weird man because they're so short kinda. Ur hair is ridiculous, looks like some freshie who really needs to prove he can fit in the west.


Phad said:


> I’m taller, ur only .5 inches wider than me in shoulders if ur still 20.5, ur cheek makes u look ur holding in a shit, no u don’t have better hair than me, yea I got a worse nose, yea I got worse eyes
> 
> I would rock ur shit



Future Chadlite would rock you, hes actually quite muscular no cope.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m taller, ur only .5 inches wider than me in shoulders if ur still 20.5, ur cheek makes u look ur holding in a shit, no u don’t have better hair than me, yea I got a worse nose, yea I got worse eyes
> 
> I would rock ur shit


its not about individual features you fucking monkey, its about first impression and harmony, looking at his pics i instantly know he's good looking without having to "analyze" like you autists do, looking at YOU, i automatically tell you're an incel with a mouth wider than his nose and a non existent lower third and hair jfl at you rocking my shit i mog you all the way to the edge of the expanding universe and back, i mog you in every possible universe there is.


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

@Intel.Imperitive pm me pic from him,i forgot how he looks


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 11, 2019)

badromance said:


> @Intel.Imperitive pm me pic from him,i forgot how he looks



Im not gna do that lol. If he wants to he'll pm u pics himself @future chadlite


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Im not gna do that lol. If he wants to he'll pm u pics himself @future chadlite


Was he morrocan ? i think i remember him nvm


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 11, 2019)

badromance said:


> Was he morrocan ? i think i remember him nvm


37]@Arceus300[/USER] style


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> its not about individual features you fucking monkey, its about first impression and harmony, looking at his pics i instantly know he's good looking without having to "analyze" like you autists do, looking at YOU, i automatically tell you're an incel with a mouth wider than his nose and a non existent lower third and hair jfl at you rocking my shit i mog you all the way to the edge of the expanding universe and back, i mog you in every possible universe there is.


Phad's jaw is fine, just his nose/lips that are bad, the rest of his face is fine, eyes could be better, do I have the best eyes of any curries on this thread jfl (no upper eyelid exposure btw). I mean it's not saying much since the avg curry has shit eyes.


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> 37]@Arceus300[/USER] style


what ?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Phad's jaw is fine, just his nose/lips that are bad, the rest of his face is fine, eyes could be better, do I have the best eyes of any curries on this thread jfl (no upper eyelid exposure btw). I mean it's not saying much since the avg curry has shit eyes.


Yeah his jaw and cheeks look okay really 
But people can't see that because his nose is too big


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> its not about individual features you fucking monkey, its about first impression and harmony, looking at his pics i instantly know he's good looking without having to "analyze" like you autists do, looking at YOU, i automatically tell you're an incel with a mouth wider than his nose and a non existent lower third and hair jfl at you rocking my shit i mog you all the way to the edge of the expanding universe and back, i mog you in every possible universe there is.





future chadlite said:


> its not about individual features you fucking monkey, its about first impression and harmony, looking at his pics i instantly know he's good looking without having to "analyze" like you autists do, looking at YOU, i automatically tell you're an incel with a mouth wider than his nose and a non existent lower third and hair jfl at you rocking my shit i mog you all the way to the edge of the expanding universe and back, i mog you in every possible universe there is.


Lmao faggit won’t post pics. And fuck u want my mouth to be so wide u faggit I don’t suck dick like u do. Keep on sucking on each other off gobble gobble 
https://streamable.com/xw947


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Even if you has the same shoulders, I have a 12" waist and I know you dont have that. Your hallow cheeks look weird man because they're so short kinda. Ur hair is ridiculous, looks like some freshie who really needs to prove he can fit in the west.
> 
> 
> Future Chadlite would rock you, hes actually quite muscular no cope.



Ur on roids and u still look like shit, u may have mass but u don’t have a full chest or a good looking body “Muh 12 inch waist”.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 12, 2019)

Phad said:


> Lmao faggit won’t post pics. And fuck u want my mouth to be so wide u faggit I don’t suck dick like u do. Keep on sucking on each other off gobble gobble
> https://streamable.com/xw947
> 
> 
> Ur on roids and u still look like shit, u may have mass but u don’t have a full chest or a good looking body “Muh 12 inch waist”.



Do you know how hard it is to get a decent chest with wider shoulders and a narrow waist ???

@ZyzzReincarnate


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get a decent chest with wider shoulders and a narrow waist ???
> 
> @ZyzzReincarnate


I’m talking bout the inner part of your chest bro, U got a v taper yea good for u but I remember that pic with ur friend in the gym, unless u improved since then


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 12, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m talking bout the inner part of your chest bro, U got a v taper yea good for u but I remember that pic with ur friend in the gym, unless u improved since then


i do a lot of pressing movements, i have really big delts but a way smaller chest because theres a lot of space to fit in on a tall wide frame


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i do a lot of pressing movements, i have really big delts but a way smaller chest because theres a lot of space to fit in on a tall wide frame


I’m not talking about filling in. Im saying that he doesn’t have muscle fibers there, like he can’t build a full chest. It’s like trying to build the lower part of ur bicep if u have short insertion, u can’t


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 12, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m not talking about filling in. Im saying that he doesn’t have muscle fibers there, like he can’t build a full chest. It’s like trying to build the lower part of ur bicep if u have short insertion, u can’t



I do in real life lol, they almost touch. It just doesnt show on Camera through a mirror


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 12, 2019)

I showed this thread to my friend. He said you look good in the first but ugly in the second.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I showed this thread to my friend. He said you look good in the first but ugly in the second.



fairs


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 12, 2019)

You look good in the first indeed. I think the problem in the 2nd is that your eyes are like


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> You look good in the first indeed. I think the problem in the 2nd is that your eyes are like



Yh I was kinda opening them quite a bit. 

Also 2nd pic is from a distance


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Feb 13, 2019)

lmfao how are you fucking half white? im 100% gulf arab and whiter skin than you


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 14, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> lmfao how are you fucking half white? im 100% gulf arab and whiter skin than you



thats nice....


----------

